# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  να και τα δικα μου πουλακια!!!!

## antreas77

::   :: 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Απο όλα έχει ο μπαξές βλέπω Ανδρέα .Να σου ζήσουν.  ::

----------


## irene

Όμορφα όλα..να τα χαίρεσαι   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Να τα χαίρεσαι!! Πολύ ωραία πουλάκια!! Τα κίτρινα με το καφέ σκουφί είναι αστέρια  ::   ::   ::  .
Οι καρδερίνες τα πάνε καλά έτσι χύμα μαζί με τα καναρίνια; Τα χωρίζεις καθόλου ή είναι πάντα μαζί;

----------


## antreas77

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια...ναι τα πανε καλα.. τα εχω ολα μαζι απο πολυ μικρα..

----------


## Angel

Μπραβο Ανδρεα!Περιποιημενα και τα κλουβακια και τα πουλακια σου..  :winky:

----------


## xXx

να τα χαίρεσαι Ανδρέα και καλές αναπαραγωγές να έχεις   ::

----------


## Rania

Αντρέα να σου ζει σου   ::  
Αστερία Ειναι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Ανδρέα, μπορείς να μας δείξεις και φωτό που να φαίνονται και τα δαχτυλίδια στις καρδερίνες σου; Εκτός αν δεν είναι εκτροφής  ::

----------


## andreas142

πολύ ωραία πουλάκια !

----------


## antreas77

τα καρδερινακια μου τα εχει δωσει ενας φιλος ,που ασχολειται μονο με αγριοπουλα. ηταν 4 μικρα χωρις  δαχτυλιδια..τα 2 μου εφυγαν και εχθες εχασα αλλο ενα  ..εμεινε ενα που μαλλον θα το χαρισω .

----------


## vagelis76

Ανδρέα να σου ζήσουν τα πουλάκια σου και εσύ να είσαι πολύχρονος(για τη χθεσινή εορτή σου).
άφησε και το τελευταίο να ακολουθήσει τα υπόλοιπα,έχεις τόσα άλλα πουλάκια πανέμορφα.Χάρισε του την ελευθερία του που πραγματικά του αξίζει.Μια βόλτα στο κοντινό σου πάρκο ή περιοχή που έχει αυτό το είδος ελεύθερο θα ήταν η καλύτερη εξέλιξη για εκείνο.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Συμφωνώ με τον κοκατιλοσυνάδελφο  Βαγγέλη.
Κρίμα είναι το καρδερινάκι, ελευθέρωσε το να έχεις και εσύ ήσυχη την συνείδησή σου, και πάρε περισσότερα κοκατιλ  ::

----------


## jk21

ανδρεα χρονια πολλα και για τη γιορτη σου! να χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου αλλα ακομη περισσοτερο προσπαθησε να τους δινεις οτι χρειαζονται ωστε να ειναι χαρουμενα και αυτα.και καρδερινες γεννημενες στη φυση δεν ειναι ...μεσα στη χαρα οταν ειναι σε αιχμαλωσια .ακομη και οι ιδανικοτερες συνθηκες διαβιωσης και διατροφης να υπαρχουν  να ξερεις οτι εκ φυσεως εχουν στον οργανισμο τους παρασιτα (κοκκιδια ) που τις περισσοτερες φορες στην αιχμαλωσια λογω στρεσσαρισματος αλλα και ανακυκλωσεως του προβληματος απο τα αυγα τους (ωοκυστες ) που βγαινουν στις κουτσουλιες τους ,που σε κλειστο χωρο ειναι πηγη μολυνσης γι αυτα ,το προβλημα συντομα φτανει σε παθογονα κατασταση και τελικα στο θανατο.αν θελεις πολύ μια τετοια εκτροφη φροντισε να βρεις πουλακια τετοια  που εχουν γεννηθει στην αιχμαλωσια και ειναι δαχτυλιδωμενα( αποδειξη ( οχι πληρης ) περι αυτου )

να ξερεις οτι τα περισσοτερα πουλακια που θα πιαστουν αν δεν πεθανουν λογω των βαρβαρων μεθοδων συλληψης (διχτυα ,ξοβεργες κλπ) ,δυσκολα ζευγαρωνουν και τα περισσοτερα καταληγουν μην μπορωντας καν να ξεπερασουν ουτε την πρωτη πτεροροια και ταμικρα ουτε καν ντυνουν τη μασκα τους

----------


## tonis!

πολυ ωραια τα πουλακια σου και χρονια πολλα για την γιορτη σου χτες!!απλα εχω να κανω και εγω μια παρατηρηση σχετικα με το κοκατιλ!!βαλε λιγα παιχνιδακια στο κολουβι του!!!θα ειναι πολυ *[marq=up:17yntj1w]χαρουμενο[/marq:17yntj1w]*!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## Antigoni87

Τα μικρά που σου έδωσε ο φίλος σου μπορεί να ήταν πιασμένα αυγά, νεοσσοί ή έτοιμα πουλάκια. Τα 3 πήραν το δρόμο τους, και ίσως σου άφησαν στεναχώρια. Αλλά αν το ένα που έμεινε πάρει το δρόμο του με δική σου πρωτοβουλία, η χαρά που θα σου δώσει την ώρα που θα χτυπάει τα φτερά του προς τον ουρανό θα είναι ανεκτίμητη!
viewtopic.php?f=73&t=649&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=30

----------


## marlene

Η έλλειψη του δαχτυλιδιού, ο θάνατος των προηγούμενων... μάλλον επιβεβαιώνουν ότι αυτά τα πλασματάκια είναι πιασμένα.. Κάνε το βήμα φίλε μου κ δώσε την ελευθερία έστω στο τελευταίο... Κι αν εκείνη τη στιγμή νιώσεις τι σημαίνει για το πουλί αυτό που κάνεις, θα είναι σαν να΄ρθαν ολες οι όμορφες στιγμές που περίμενες από αυτό μαζεμένες..

Να χαίρεσαι τα υπόλοιπα, είναι πολύ όμορφα κ φαίνονται περιποιημένα!   ::

----------


## panos70

Ανδρέα να σου ζήσουν τα πουλάκια,πολυ ομωρφα να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## Niva2gr

Το έχεις σκεφτεί καθόλου το θέμα της απελευθέρωσης Ανδρέα;

----------

